# I recently Played one of the top 25 Public Courses in th US



## ABGolf58 (Apr 28, 2012)

I recently played a little known course called Hideout Golf Club in Monticello Utah. A town of just 2000 people about 50 miles south of Moab Utah.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

ABGolf58 said:


> I recently played a little known course called Hideout Golf Club in Monticello Utah. A town of just 2000 people about 50 miles south of Moab Utah.



Hideout Golf Club in Monticello Utah is such a wonderful place, I visited there once.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I looked it up, thanks for the heads up. May have to play there some day.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

Even i want to visit there. Many of my friends visit there and I wish to visit there at once.


----------



## DaveWy (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice. Looked it up real quick.
Need to get a list of all the great courses to play, so I can sound intelligent around the in-laws.
I'm sure there are probably a lot of people with suggestions here.
- David


----------

